

ScienceGist - science in simple English  - juretriglav
http://www.sciencegist.com

======
Eva_Peron
That is such a fantastic idea! I enjoy browsing science papers on the
internet, especially physics, so it is very cool concept to have a site where
they are boiled down into non-specialist terms. Awesome.

~~~
juretriglav
Thanks! It's going to be a difficult task, but probably a very worthy one.
Even for scientists getting into a new field it would be useful to get an
overview of some things first, before drilling down into the details.

We're working on a way to get existing plain english summaries from various
places on the web and combine them with ScienceGist's database, to make
ScienceGist a central, all-encompassing, permalinkable repository of
simplified science.

